# Has this ever happened to you?



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

I bought a lovely soft pink Bernat Baby Sport yarn for a lacy baby afghan on EBay and have been blissfully working on it for a couple weeks now. The yarn was a little thicker than I had expected; I'm working on 3s, but I figured when I blocked it, the pattern would be fine. I've got about 20" done and suddenly the yarn is knitting up much lacier. Absolutely no change on my part. Now what??


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Meyow said:


> I bought a lovely soft pink Bernat Baby Sport yarn for a lacy baby afghan on EBay and have been blissfully working on it for a couple weeks now. The yarn was a little thicker than I had expected; I'm working on 3s, but I figured when I blocked it, the pattern would be fine. I've got about 20" done and suddenly the yarn is knitting up much lacier. Absolutely no change on my part. Now what??


Is it possible that you have become so relaxed that your tension has changed?? That might account for the difference--hopefully washing (I assume it is acrylic) will sort the problem.

Good luck.


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

Maybe when you block it, it won't be so noticable. I would just continue knitting. There is nothing you can do. Your knitting looks great.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Did you look at all the labels to see if they were the same pl? They might have changed ply if you got 2 different batches of yarn. If not I would contact Bernat. Your work is beautiful and its a shame that the quality of yarn isn't living up to your fabulous work.


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

I wish! This is one long skein - not a single break.


----------



## mommy4 (Jan 8, 2013)

From the picture it looks like the ply or thickness of the ply is different. Very pretty work.


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments. It's a lovely pattern, isn't it?
I actually compared the thickness of the current working strand with the long cast-on tale and they certainly look the same to me.


----------



## Dianne Tebeau (Dec 7, 2012)

It looks like the yarn is a different weight, although you said it was from the same ball. I have never blocked a baby blanket before. I recently made one with a fancy pattern and was afraid to block it for fear it would crush the pattern. Should I block every blanket/afghan? If so, how do you block such a large item?


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

It certainly does look like a different weight to me. Normally with a pattern like this I would only very lightly block it using a steam iron and cloth over the work - not letting the iron touch the yarn - and block it section by section. Once one section was no longer damp. I'd move on to another, folding lightly so it isn't hanging anywhere.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I have had this happen with Red Heart Super Saver. Same exact thing. My sweater remains half finished............... I had bought several skeins of the same color "no dye lot" yarn, at different places, so there was no one really to complain to. But very disappointing, to say the least.


----------



## Dianne Tebeau (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks so much for the information about blocking. Your blanket is so beautiful, I hope you resolve the thickness issue.


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Well, I certainly have someone to complain to, and I know EBay venders are very sensitive to complaints. I think I'll send along an email. . . not that anything he does will solve my present dilemma.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Not much you can do. Unfortunately, the quality of that skein was not good... the yarn got thiner at some point. Or you used two skeins with different qualities.


----------



## Dianne Tebeau (Dec 7, 2012)

I was just looking at your picture again. Perhaps if you ripped out the thinner looking part and doubled the yarn, it would be more the consistency of the beginning of the blanket. Just a thought.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I would write the yarn company, as well as the eBay seller.


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

Did you by any chance pick up a different size needle?


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

Did you by any chance pick up a different size needle?


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

Why do I keep double posting?


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

Did you by any chance pick up a different size needle?


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

Wow, now I triple posted.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It looks to me that one of two things happened...either a "ply" was dropped or the thickness of the plies changed.
What I don't see is a change in your tension.

Do you have a bit of the "cast on tail" to compare? That may give you more insight into what has changed.


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Bernat will be very helpful. Contact them about the problem. They will send you new yarn . A friend had this happen in just the last few weeks and they sent her replacement yarn and an extra skein.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Your work is lovely, as is the pattern. This doesn't look like anything YOU did. It would be totally frustrating. Good luck.


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Nope - I checked that immediately.


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

I did and believe it or not, they looked the same.


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

I think if the ply was different, you would know that right away by the feel.


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I took the afghan to my daughter-in-law's tonight and she pointed out that the 3 plies are not spun or wound as tightly as they were originally. The mystery is solved, but my dilemma remains. I cannot let it go like that, so do I rip it all out and begin again? Rip it back to the change, and try to find enough of the tighter (thicker yarn) to complete the afghan? Do I start all over with the other large skein of yarn and hope that there's enough to complete the project between the current skein and the new one? I'm not a happy camper.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

It's a blanket so it doesn't really matter the size, just carry on and maybe you'll get to a thicker part again. Pretend it's a design feature and you've made it "textured".


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

I haven't had that happen but your pictures show it clearly. I suggest that you phone Bernat customer service at the following http://www.bernat.com/contact.php and explain your experience and if necessary lead them to your pictures here. I would hope that they might replace your yarn (may not being you purchased on e-bay).
If the above fails maybe you can frog back to where the yarn changes, or further to leave one edge (cut enough of the same thickness for a second edge), then purchase a complimentary color for the middle; think this qualifies as a run on sentence! Anyway, hope you understand what I mean. You can use the 'thinner' yarn (be sure to check the whole skein) to make a cap or something else. Hope this helps.


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for your help. I've sent a private email to the EBay vendor; Bernat will be my next move. Thank you for the contact information. Of course, I prefer the thinner, lacier look, but at this point. . .


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

why would you bother with the eBay seller.. They wouldn't know there was a problem with the yarn


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Well, that's where I bought it. I thought that was a good place to start.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Something's definately odd there --- 

This is a little off the wall, but....... Did you count the # of plys in the cast-on tail and where you are currently? OR... is the number the same, but their thickness different???? 

I'm sure Bernat will stand by their product if you contact them.

All that beautiful work. Please let us know how this turns out.


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

The yarn had the same 3 plies, but it was more tightly wound at the beginning of the large skein. Not so off the wall, after all!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

That happens all the time with yarn. Suddenly, you're working with string, and then after a while it gets thicker again. Not to worry; it's part of the charm of a handmade piece.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes it's happened to me,the first ball of expensive yarn I brought last year,it was thick,thin some so thin it was broken.One of the kp ladies brought the subject up,quite a lot of us had the same complaint.I would suggest you e-mail the yarn makers and see what they say. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

I think that happens a lot I think when they are winding the yarn at the manufactors something the tension gets a little tighter. who knows for what reason its a machine. lol And probably as its being checked it might depend on how much gets wond before someone looks at it to catch it. Im just guessing. But would definalty let someone know.


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi,
I think you have a faulty skein and you should first contact the ebay seller as she is the one you purchased it from.
She should at the very least offer you a part refund.
If it is only a small amount that has gone thinner then cut that piece out, it may only be a small amount that is faulty,
or rip back the thin area and join a new skein in and hope the next skein is not faulty.
Can you feel it go thinner as you knit or when you run your finger down a lenth of unknitted yarn?
A seller can not sell seconds with out stating that it is seconds in her listing.
Can you check the listing to make sure first.


----------



## ibrow (Mar 22, 2011)

That is a total mystery. You didn't change needle size without noticing? There just doesn't seem to be any other explanation. Would you be willing to undo the rows that are lacier and then knit again with a different skein of wool?


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

If you bought it from ebay is it possible that it's seconds.


----------



## Miss Ellie (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes. This happened to me once about 25 years ago. This was before the age of the internet and I wrote (longhand, cursive writing sealed in an envelope and sent via Canada Post ..hmmm... a different world - right?) to the Mary Maxim Company, which was where the yarn came from. I think they were - maybe still are, - in Paris, Ontario. 

They responded with a very nice letter of apology and replaced the yarn. They also told me not to send the old yarn back - which was good because it was half made into an afghan.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Meyow said:


> Well, I certainly have someone to complain to, and I know EBay venders are very sensitive to complaints. I think I'll send along an email. . . not that anything he does will solve my present dilemma.


I would also contact Berant, I had a problem some time back with a ball of their pipsqueak yarn. In the middle of the ball (there are two strands of yarn twisted together to make this yarn) one was broke as if someone cut one of the two strands, tried holding the two together to find this was in several places through the ball.

I did try calling their 800 # but only got voice mail, so sent them a email and they replaced the yarn no problem. I would take out the thinner part of your blanket and wait to hear from them, if you aren't on a time frame to finish it. They are really good about making their customers happy. I was pleased I was able to finish my project with the yarn they sent.

Go to their web site, and send a message where it says to contact us.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Did you knitted gauge change with the thinner yarn? Would a change in needle size help the problem? 

I do concur with others to contact the mftr. The big companies are pretty good to replace yarn.


----------



## nhnona (Mar 27, 2013)

I've been very interested in all the responses. From time to time I've noticed little changes in my yarn like some KPers have mentioned but they have not affected my work like it did yours. I just figured it was the price we pay for mass manufacturing :roll: on a different note, I LOVE the pattern you used. Can you tell me where I can get it? I have 3 friends expecting grand babies and my needles are on over drive and I would love to make two little pink ones and one blue one!  they all already know what they're having! Part of the excitement in delivery was finding out girl or boy! Oh well. .. It helps grammy's and friends pick colors, right???


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

Dianne Tebeau said:


> It looks like the yarn is a different weight, although you said it was from the same ball. I have never blocked a baby blanket before. I recently made one with a fancy pattern and was afraid to block it for fear it would crush the pattern. Should I block every blanket/afghan? If so, how do you block such a large item?


I make alot of afghans...I usually make them with acrylic yarns. When finished I run them through the washer and dryer and I have never had a problem. They come out squared and the stitches are smooth. I couldn't tell you about wool though.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

The yarn looks shinier and a smaller weight. hey look ike 2 different tarns


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I love your work...the problem seems to be the yarn...it looks like the thickness of the yarn changed...Maybe Bernat will make good on their yarn if you write to them...so love the pattern you chose..


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

The Ebay seller could not possibly have known about the yarn flaw. It's the yarn company to complain to, NOT the ebay seller.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I've had it happen many a time with Bernat yarns. I really avoid using that brand.... 

The yarn definitely is defective, and contacting Bernat would be the best way to go. If you had bought it from a yarn store, the store would/should take it back, and give you a replacement ball - they would then contact Bernat for credit. However, since you bought from Ebay, it is difficult to say whether the person selling it had it in their stash, or if they are a reseller, or if they are a business. Looking to them for recompense isn't as easy as looking to the manufacturer - unless it is obvious that they knowingly sold you a defective product. But, since the change happened part way through the ball of yarn, the seller couldn't have known, just as you didn't know, until you got to that part... 

Disappointing, I know... But again, best to contact Bernat direct.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> I've had it happen many a time with Bernat yarns. I really avoid using that brand....
> 
> The yarn definitely is defective, and contacting Bernat would be the best way to go. If you had bought it from a yarn store, the store would/should take it back, and give you a replacement ball - they would then contact Bernat for credit. However, since you bought from Ebay, it is difficult to say whether the person selling it had it in their stash, or if they are a reseller, or if they are a business. Looking to them for recompense isn't as easy as looking to the manufacturer - unless it is obvious that they knowingly sold you a defective product. But, since the change happened part way through the ball of yarn, the seller couldn't have known, just as you didn't know, until you got to that part...
> 
> Disappointing, I know... But again, best to contact Bernat direct.


Interesting your problem with Bernat. I have used them several times without that problem. Was the problem with a particular item of their's?


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> The yarn looks shinier and a smaller weight. hey look ike 2 different tarns


Sorry, fat fingers this morning


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mommy4 said:


> From the picture it looks like the ply or thickness of the ply is different. Very pretty work.


That's what I thought, too.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Ditto


chickkie said:


> I would write the yarn company, as well as the eBay seller.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well your blanket is beautiful... its a blanket and it won't be terribly noticable once you block it like you said.. I have run across this with several differnt brands of yarn.. I think the twist gets tighter then loosens up a little... then gets tighter again... but the bottom line is your blanket and the stitch pattern is too pretty to stop now,, plus the color is perfect for a baby blanket too.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I think that, if it were me, I'd contact the company who produced the yarn in the first place; this case Bernat. If you have to, send them the picture you showed us.


----------



## willibaquilter (Oct 15, 2012)

that is the most unusual and beautiful cat in your avatar. Ann


----------



## Razzle (Jul 25, 2011)

I've had the same problem with Herrschners 2 ply afghan yarn. I was using it for a different project and I noticed when I was finished that parts of the item were thicker than others. Fortunately, it wasn't a big problem with the item and I just went along with it, but now, I will watch for the thickness variations.
Razzle


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't think the ebay seller is at fault it sounds like the yarn company would be if the change is in the middle of the skein. How would anybody know there would be a change. But Yes can definitely see a change.


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

If it was a garment I would consider frogging but with an afghan, probably not.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

mommy4 said:


> From the picture it looks like the ply or thickness of the ply is different. Very pretty work.


yes I think the same.


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

Meyow said:


> I bought a lovely soft pink Bernat Baby Sport yarn for a lacy baby afghan on EBay and have been blissfully working on it for a couple weeks now. The yarn was a little thicker than I had expected; I'm working on 3s, but I figured when I blocked it, the pattern would be fine. I've got about 20" done and suddenly the yarn is knitting up much lacier. Absolutely no change on my part. Now what??


Wow you can really see the shift to the lighter weight yarn. I think if it was me I would take the yarn back including the work you have right now to show the change.


----------



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

It looks like you got a flawed skein.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Beautiful knitting. Definitely looks like the yarn weight changed. Honestly, I would frog that part. If you finish it the way it is you may end up only focusing on that detail. All the work you put into this and in the end this yarn problem might just ruin the joy you should feel every time you look at it :-(


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

It's obvious the yarn is thinner. Strange. I definitely would send a picture to the company's customer service.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

I had this problem and sent it back to the maker who said they actually had their yarn spun by someone else. They replaced the yarn with an apology.


----------



## Jacqueline M Gray (May 26, 2013)

I have had this happen too and it is so annoying


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

That definitely looks like there was a change in the thickness of the yarn. Almost looks like a ply was dropped in the spinning process. Can you pull apart an end of your current work and compare the plys with the cast on end? 
if so I'd be all over Bernat! Joan 8060


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Is it possible that you have become so relaxed that your tension has changed?? That might account for the difference--hopefully washing (I assume it is acrylic) will sort the problem.
> 
> Good luck.


I agree with Ompuff. I've found this happening to me when working on lace projects. Blocking or washing seems to help.

Hazel


----------



## baskets69 (Mar 4, 2013)

I have had this happen before. I would suggest taking it out to where it begins to thin and use the magic knot to connect the yarn so that it all matches. I have done this because it is just too noticeable.


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

I would contact Bernat. Your one cat looks just like my Pheobe, she has blue eyes. Love the mask.


----------



## jade_iv (Apr 10, 2011)

I've had a similar problem. It is not the yarn's fault or yours. When the piece is short the weight of the piece on the needles is not much but as it gets longer the weight of the bottom pulls down on the upper portion causing it to look stretched out. As to fix, try not to let the piece hang, especially as it gets longer.


----------



## knittinana (Jan 20, 2013)

I wonder if the weight of the ever-growing blanket is pulling it. That often happens to me when I'm knitting an afghan. I find that I have to support the weight of the project more than I'd like. Otherwise the weight drags it down.


----------



## nellie47 (Nov 27, 2011)

From the picture it almost looks like a different kind of yarn.
The lacier looking part seems to have a sheen to it.


----------



## nellie47 (Nov 27, 2011)

From the picture it almost looks like a different kind of yarn.
The lacier looking part seems to have a sheen to it.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

There is something wrong with this ball of yarn.
I have never seen bad quality like this with Bernat Baby yarns and I have used many of them.

It is too bad, because this is not going to block. You can see a thin sheen on the thin yarn and the other half is matte and fuzzy.

It is best to buy the best yarn you can afford from a store you can return it to. Your labor is too valuable to waste on this type of unplanned mistake.


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

That is a beautiful pattern. I feel for you. You have done such lovely work and you want you finished project to reflect that. I guess you could rip out the thinner part and see if the other skeins knit up the same way -Or start with a new skein and see which thickness seems to be the intended one for that yarn. 
I hope you can work it out. 
I can't believe no one has asked this - where can I find the pattern for that stitch? It's lovely.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

The only reason I suggested to write to the eBay seller was just to let them know it happened, not that I would expect them to do anything about something wrong with the middle of a ball of yarn, unless they are a yarn store selling on line


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

I got the pattern at paintinglilies.com. If you join her blog, the pattern is free. It's called Twin Leaf Baby Blanket.


----------



## Babsreturns (Apr 11, 2013)

Just a thought, what if you go down a needle size to compensate for the difference? Your work is absolutely gorgeous!!!!! Babsreturns


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I would let the company know but as much as you don't want to hear this... frog it and start over if it's going to bother you. The first lace project I did I frogged several times and then decided I wasn't even thrilled with the pattern so I altered that a bit and finally got something I enjoyed doing and liked. It kinda takes the wind out of your sails if you are unhappy with the results of a project.


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Bernat is replacing the yarn. I'll probably wait to get the new yarn and begin again. (sigh. . . ) Then I'll take this apart, separating the different thicknesses as I do it, and use the yarn for something else, depending on how it separates.

Thanks, everyone, for your suggestions and interest.
Happy Knitting!


----------



## Babsreturns (Apr 11, 2013)

Yippeee!!!!!!


----------



## Hilary Shepherd (Jun 24, 2012)

wWen I was learning to crochet many years ago I started to make cotton squares to make a bed cover. The more I made, the looser my tension became, the bigger the squares became. I never finished it.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

My thoughts exactly.



Meyow said:


> It certainly does look like a different weight to me. Normally with a pattern like this I would only very lightly block it using a steam iron and cloth over the work - not letting the iron touch the yarn - and block it section by section. Once one section was no longer damp. I'd move on to another, folding lightly so it isn't hanging anywhere.


----------



## Laddie (Mar 17, 2013)

This is beautiful piece of work. Too bad about the yarn flaws. So much for quality control! I don't know how big this is but if you rip it back bind off to where the damage starts, then crochet a border. You can continue to on til it's the size you want. Maybe use a contrasting yarn and pattern. I did this with the last Afgan itdid a few weeks ago. It turned out really nice and the graduate loved her gift! Call it an original design!


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Have you considered the weight of the blanket as you knit? The longer the blanket, the heavier it gets. Try to make sue the finished part is not hanging down loosely but bunched in your lap. Hope I've helped.


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Thanks. It's not big enough yet, to be a weight issue, but when it is, I'll bunch it up.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I would be really upset at that. I hope when you contact the yarn company you include the picture and that they make good on their obvious blunder, not that that will compensate for the time and effort already spent. Good luck to you.


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

this has happened to me , i was using wool that was spun by a relative and as i was making a shawl to pass on to the girls it just became part of the item, as it was shorn spun and knitted by the family


----------



## crecol71 (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't think you can blame the ebay seller. He/she would not know about the difference. I have come across this several times. The manufacturer is the one to speak too. It stems from the factory. Unfotunately nobody knows what is inside a ball or skein. I quite often rewind balls to be sure that there are no knots or fluffy bits.It is such a shame as you are doing such lovely work on the blanket.


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow, it appears the weight of the yarn changed...


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Bernat is replacing the yarn. I'll probably wait to get the new yarn and begin again. (sigh. . . ) Then I'll take this apart, separating the different thicknesses as I do it, and use the yarn for something else, depending on how it separates.

Thanks, everyone, for your suggestions and interest.
Happy Knitting!


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

The yarn that is knitting up lacier looks shiny & silky whereas the fuller knit looks more fuzzy. Is this just the pic?


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

What happens if you pull each end of the yarn separately? Do both pieces stretch to same thickness?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely pattern! It looks like it must be a manufacturer defect. I would contact the yarn company and send them the picture. Your tension change from relaxing should not make that much difference.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

That is bizarre ! It looks like part was washed and blocked and the beginning was not.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Contacting the ebay vendor isn't going to do anything to resolve the quality of the manufacturing of the yarn - that is the responsibility of Bernat. I would suggest contacting them and see what they have to say. 

Your work is beautiful!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Meyow said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies. I took the afghan to my daughter-in-law's tonight and she pointed out that the 3 plies are not spun or wound as tightly as they were originally. The mystery is solved, but my dilemma remains. I cannot let it go like that, so do I rip it all out and begin again? Rip it back to the change, and try to find enough of the tighter (thicker yarn) to complete the afghan? Do I start all over with the other large skein of yarn and hope that there's enough to complete the project between the current skein and the new one? I'm not a happy camper.


Contact Bernat - they are responsible for the quality of and manufacturing of the yarn, not the ebay seller. Bernat will probably replace the yarn.


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Bernat is replacing the yarn. I'll probably wait to get the new yarn and begin again. (sigh. . . ) Then I'll take this apart, separating the different thicknesses as I do it, and use the yarn for something else, depending on how it separates.

Thanks, everyone, for your suggestions and interest and compliments.
Happy Knitting!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad to hear that the issue was resolved to your satisfaction.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh Dear! Even if you get replacement yarn to continue to knit ,you will have to frog back to the thicker yarn, and I don't see a LIFE LINE!!!!!


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

So pleased it will be replaced. Just the starting over is not much fun.
I had this recently with fabric but fortunately hadn't started my project.

Have a great day!



Meyow said:


> Bernat is replacing the yarn. I'll probably wait to get the new yarn and begin again. (sigh. . . ) Then I'll take this apart, separating the different thicknesses as I do it, and use the yarn for something else, depending on how it separates.
> 
> Thanks, everyone, for your suggestions and interest.
> Happy Knitting!


----------



## jaxappleby (Jun 20, 2013)

If you haven't already solved the problem--I, personally, would rip out that section where the thinning is and do it over. (but then I'm a perfectionist and can't stand it if it's not right). I just feel that you, for whatever reason, lessened the tension and didn't realize it.


----------



## Dianne Tebeau (Dec 7, 2012)

Awesome news about Bernat replacing the yarn!! Sorry you have to do it over but it will be so beautiful when you finish. Thanks for the website to get the pattern, I love making baby blankets!!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Like Chickie, I would contact the yarn company + the eBay seller.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

FYI:
"From the Bernat site "Some yarns are dyed after spinning. They are dyed in large batches with each batch assigned a dye lot number. It is important to use balls from the same dye batch to avoid the disappointment of minor color variances in your finished project. No Dye Lot yarns are spun from fiber that is already colored. These yarns are purchased in very large quantities and spun into different weights. There is a production date on these balls of yarn, and it is best to purchase enough yarn for your project with the same date on them."
I printed the statement out and keep it in my "Techniques & Information" Looseleaf.


knittingagain said:


> I have had this happen with Red Heart Super Saver. Same exact thing. My sweater remains half finished............... I had bought several skeins of the same color "no dye lot" yarn, at different places, so there was no one really to complain to. But very disappointing, to say the least.


----------



## kkj824 (Sep 3, 2012)

julielacykntr said:


> I haven't had that happen but your pictures show it clearly. I suggest that you phone Bernat customer service at the following http://www.bernat.com/contact.php and explain your experience and if necessary lead them to your pictures here. I would hope that they might replace your yarn (may not being you purchased on e-bay).
> If the above fails maybe you can frog back to where the yarn changes, or further to leave one edge (cut enough of the same thickness for a second edge), then purchase a complimentary color for the middle; think this qualifies as a run on sentence! Anyway, hope you understand what I mean. You can use the 'thinner' yarn (be sure to check the whole skein) to make a cap or something else. Hope this helps.


I would think Bernat would stand behind the yarn regardless of where purchased. It is the quality of the yarn in question. 
Whomever you purchased it from would have no control over the quality.
Just my thought. I hope you get it sorted out.
Kim

H


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Dsynr said:


> FYI:
> "From the Bernat site "Some yarns are dyed after spinning. They are dyed in large batches with each batch assigned a dye lot number. It is important to use balls from the same dye batch to avoid the disappointment of minor color variances in your finished project. No Dye Lot yarns are spun from fiber that is already colored. These yarns are purchased in very large quantities and spun into different weights. There is a production date on these balls of yarn, and it is best to purchase enough yarn for your project with the same date on them."
> I printed the statement out and keep it in my "Techniques & Information" Looseleaf.


Thanks for the info. I figured they had some fancy computer program to keep theie colors constant!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Just wondering ... do yarn companies ever sell what we would call "seconds." Possibly under a different brand name, but not their own.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Judy M said:


> Just wondering ... do yarn companies ever sell what we would call "seconds." Possibly under a different brand name, but not their own.


Good question. I never thought about that, but I would like to know, too. :thumbup:


----------



## diane_mw (Apr 2, 2012)

I have just been knitting a double knit jacket for my grandaughter and as i got to the top of the last sleeve the yarn became much thinner, it was the same ball with no breaks. you can often find such faults but it is so infuriating.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

that is so annoying. how did you manage to resolve it?


diane_mw said:


> I have just been knitting a double knit jacket for my grandaughter and as i got to the top of the last sleeve the yarn became much thinner, it was the same ball with no breaks. you can often find such faults but it is so infuriating.


----------



## diane_mw (Apr 2, 2012)

only did it last night so i havnt looked at solving it yet


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd say, send your pics and let them know, surely you will get a replacement. That skein is obviously defective.


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Sorry you are disappointed. I like it, though, and would not rip it. The baby will be cozy in it and handmade items were never meant to be perfect.Lovely the way it is, really. I would have considered it a blessing had anyone ever made this for one of my babies.


----------



## RubyC59 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

